# Rückerstattung der abgebuchten Gebühr (Matlockdialer ...426)



## uwe317 (18 Juni 2004)

Ich habe die Telekom am 24.03.04 auf Rückerstattung einer nicht gerechtfertigten Abbuchung verklagt. In dem letzten Schreiben der Telekom an das Gericht behauptet sie: " eine heimliche Installation bzw. Aktivierung des Dialers ist ausgeschlossen". Meine Frage, hat jemand schon einen ähnlichen Prozess geführt, und (Entschuldigung für die Frage)
hat schon jemand erlebt, dass der Dialer ohne Zustimmung eine Verbindung aufbaute? Neben dem zuvor zitierten Quatsch der Telekom hat sie immerhin geschrieben: "Wenn die Rücknahme der Registrierung bestandskräftig geworden ist, erstattet ...... Entgeltforderung selbstverstänlich zurück". Als ob es mir auf die 30 Euro ankommt, ich will sie verurteilt sehen.  Gruß uwe


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2004)

@ Uwe,

wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist die Registrierung zurück genommen worden. Einige Nutzer, in Deiner Situation, hatten von der T-Com sogar ein gegeteilig lautendes Schreiben als Du erhalten.
Suche Dir mal hier im Forum die Links von TSCoreNinja raus, der hat die missbräuchlichen Einwahlen sogar als Video ins Internet gestellt.
http://de.geocities.com/tscoreninja/


----------



## Reinhard (18 Juni 2004)

Die Seite ist momentan überlastet.  

Unter http://de.geocities.com/tscoreninja/90090000606.zip
kann man sich das Video direkt herunterladen.

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Juni 2004)

@ Uwe317

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 Juni 2004)

Reinhard schrieb:
			
		

> Unter http://de.geocities.com/tscoreninja/90090000606.zip
> kann man sich das Video direkt herunterladen.


Lieber das Video unter  http://de.geocities.com/tscoreninja/matlock.zip nehmen, das passt thematisch besser  

@uwe317
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du der Forderung der T-Com ordnungsgemaess widersprochen hast, und auch noch bei denen einen Anschluss hast. Warum dann nicht Aufrechnen, siehe § 387 BGB ff.? Oder mit welchem Grund hat die T-Com den Einspruch abgelehnt?


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2004)

*Re: Rückerstattung der abgebuchten Gebühr (Matlockdialer ...*



			
				uwe317 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Telekom am 24.03.04 auf Rückerstattung einer nicht gerechtfertigten Abbuchung verklagt.


Kleine Frage am Rande: _hast Du wirklich geklagt? Wer übernimmt vorerst die Kosten - Du selbst oder Deine Rechtsschutzversicherung?_

Wenn dem so ist, Hut ab!


----------



## uwe317 (23 Juni 2004)

@ Reducal
Ja, Klage beim AG Bonn. Selbstzahler. DTAG wollte Klage zuerst aushebeln über fehlenden Schlichtungsversuch. Hatten behauptet ich würde im LG-Bezirk Stuttgart wohnen (nach NRW-Schlichtungsgesetz ist Schlichtung vorgeschrieben, wenn beide Parteien im gleichen LG-Bezirk wohnen), und führen deshalb den Prozess von Stuttgart aus. Ich werde mal versuchen den Schriftwechsel öffentlich zu machen. Weiss nur noch nicht wie.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwe317 (24 August 2004)

Stand des Verfahrens (23.08.04) lt Beschluss des AG Bonn vom 29.07.04: 1. Der Rechtsstreit wird auf Antrag der Beklagten ausgesetzt, bis über die Rücknahme der Registrierung des streitgegenständlichen Mehrwertanbieters bestandskräftig entschieden ist. 2. Der Beklagten wird aufgegeben mitzuteilen, wann sie mit dem Vorlegen einer bestandskräftigen Entscheidung rechnet. Dieses Ergebnis ist von ihr umgehend an den Beteiligten mitzuteilen.---Soweit der Beschluss. Ich bin 
gespannt wann die "........ Deutsche Telekom AG"* etwas von sich hören lässt.
* Zwei Schriftsätze, jedesmal eine so offensichtliche Unwahrheit, dass dieser Ausdruck mehr als gerechtfertigt ist, und man Zweifel an der ....... ihrer Rechtsvertreter haben muss.
Gruß Uwe

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert , siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## blumenwiese23 (24 August 2004)

*matlock einwahlen*

ich bekam von der telekom am 06.07.04 eine "kulanz-gutschrift" über den vollen zuvor eingeforderten posten.
 ich habe aber aber nicht geklagt. nur die dtag mit vielen briefen, anrufen und faxen genervt   . 
der matlock dialer hat sich bei mir auch unwissentlich und ungewollt eingewählt.

gruss


----------



## galdikas (24 August 2004)

*Re: Rückerstattung der abgebuchten Gebühr (Matlockdialer ...*



			
				uwe317 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Telekom am 24.03.04 auf Rückerstattung einer nicht gerechtfertigten Abbuchung verklagt.



Soweit ich weiß, mußt Du als Kläger dann sämtliche Tatsachen beweisen, auf deren Grundlage Dir Dein eingeklagter Rückerstattungsanspruch zustehen soll. Ob es dazu ausreicht aufzuzeigen, daß die Telekom Deine Zahlungen nur möglicherweise ohne rechtlichen Grund erlangt hat, kann ich nicht sagen. 



			
				uwe317 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem letzten Schreiben der Telekom an das Gericht behauptet sie: " eine heimliche Installation bzw. Aktivierung des Dialers ist ausgeschlossen".



Wenn Du auf Rückerstattung wegen fehlender Berechtigung klagst, dann mußt eigentlich Du beweisen, daß 1. ein Vertragsschluß, d.h. eine bewußte und gewollte Bestellung ausscheidet, und daß 2. auch ein Nutzungsersatzanspruch ( auf Herausgabe des Nutzwerts vertragslos erlangter Leistungen) ausgeschlossen ist.

Wenn dagegen umgekehrt irgendjemand Dich auf Zahlung von 30 Euro verklagt, dann trägt derjenige die Beweislast: wenn T behauptet, daß Du 1. mit einem A einen Vertrag (über die Erbringung einer Dienstleistung XXX gegen Vergütung 30,- Euro) geschlossen hast, und daß 2. A  gegen Dich ein Forderungsrecht in Höhe 30,- Euro erlangt hat, weil die angeforderte Vertragsleistung XXX erbracht wurde, und daß 3. dieses (vertraglich begründete) Forderungsrecht von A gegen Dich von A an T abgetreten wurde - dann muß T alle diese Tatsachen beweisen.  

( Bei reinen Telekommunikations-Sprachverbindungsdienstleistungen läßt man zum Nachweis von 2.)  die (EVN-Dokumentation der) Tatsache genügen, daß auf eine vom Kundenanschluß aus erfolgte Netzeinwahl hin eine (Sprach-)Verbindung hergestellt und aufrechterhalten wurde. Dies wird damit begründet, daß nach der allgemeinen Lebenserfahrung dann auch die (eigentlich zu beweisende) Tatsache einer bestellt erbrachten Vertragsleistung (TK-Sprachverbindung) den Anschein der Erwiesenheit für sich in Anspruch nehmen kann.

Bei Mehrwert-Dienstleistungen verkompliziert sich die Rechtslage: zunächst wäre zu klären, daß ein Mehrwertvergütungsanspruch nicht aus einer Erbringung rein technischer Telekommunikations-Leistungen ( Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung von TK-Verbindungen ) resultiert, sondern aus der zusätzlichen Erbringung der "eigentlichen" Dienstleistung (worin auch immer die bestehen mag).  Dies führt dann zu der Schwierigkeit, daß der "eigentliche" Diensteanbieter den Vertragsschluß mit dem Computernutzer samt Vertragsinhalt zu belegen hätte, aus dem er seinen gesonderten Vergütungsanspruch herleiten möchte. 
Nach sich langsam durchsetzender Ansicht genügt es für den Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter zum Nachweis eines vertraglich begründeten Forderungsrechts aber nicht, die Tatsache einer technischen Verbindung zwischen Kundenanschluß und Mehrwertnummern-Anschluß zu beweisen (etwa per schlichtem EVN). Denn es gibt keinen verläßlichen Erfahrungssatz der Art, daß mit der Tatsache einer hergestellten Verbindung zwischen einem TK-Anschluß und einem unter einer (Dialer-)Mehrwertnummer betriebenem Anschluß zugleich auch die Tatsache einer bewußten und gewollten Einigung über die Erbringung bestimmter, über die reine Verbindungsleistung hinausreichender Dienste zu individuell vereinbarten Bedingungen erwiesen wäre. )



			
				uwe317 schrieb:
			
		

> Neben dem zuvor zitierten Quatsch der Telekom hat sie immerhin geschrieben: "Wenn die Rücknahme der Registrierung bestandskräftig geworden ist, erstattet ...... Entgeltforderung selbstverstänlich zurück".



(Spätestens) Dann hättest Du ja den Nachweis erbracht, daß die Telekom Deine Zahlung unberechtigt erlangt hätte. Ob die Aussetzung des Verfahrens jedoch gerechtfertigt ist, weil schließlich nicht erst bei Rücknahme der Registrierung auf eine Unrechtmäßigkeit der Zahlungsforderung erkannt werden kann (und umgekehrt!), erscheint mir etwas zweifelhaft.

gal.


----------



## uwe317 (6 August 2005)

*Matlock*

zur allg. Info
Matlock- Dialer 090090000426 ist BESTANDSKRÄFTIG,
andere in diesem Nummernkreis auch.
Jetzt kann das Bonner Amtsgericht auch wohl meiner Klage gegen 
die Deutsche Telekom AG stattgeben.
Ich wollte sie verurteilt sehen!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwe317 (1 Januar 2006)

Zu Sylvester und zu schlechter Letzt im Jahr 2005 (für mich).

Urteil des Amtsgericht Bonn.
Aus den Entscheidungsgründen: "Der Kläger begehrt noch Prozesszinsen. Der Antrag ist jedoch unbegründet. Denn die Klage war bis zum erledigenden Ereignis - der Gutschrift durch die Beklagte - unbegründet. Dies ergibt sich aus dem Bericht der Regulierungsbehörde. Die Registrierung der beanstandeten Mehrwertdiensterufnummer wurde erst am 19.03.2004 zurückgenommen. Im August 2005 wurde diese Rücknahme bestandskräftig. Erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt erhielt der Kläger einen Anspruch auf Rückzahlung, den die Beklagte ihm allerdings unverzüglich gutgeschrieben hat. Der Kläger hat damit verfrüht geklagt. Ein Anspruch stand ihm zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht zu."

Ich möchte das erst einmal unkommentiert lassen.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwe317 (4 Januar 2006)

Ich beabsichtige gegen das Urteil nach § 321a Rüge einzulegen (Berufung ist nicht zugelassen). Hat irgend jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Paragraphen? Mir erscheint die Argumentation des Gerichts absolut widersinnig. M.E. war der Dialer von Geburt an illegal, wurde dennoch registriert, und konnte deshalb gar nicht erst durch die Bestandskräftigkeit der Rücknahme der Registrierung von der Legalität zur Illegalität befördert werden. Zumindest letzteres impliziert m.E. das Urteil.
Wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist bitte schreiben. Vielleicht öffnet das mir ja die Augen.
(PS Aus meiner Klagebegründung.... Bei dem Betrag handelt es sich um einen Posten aus der Februarabrechnung des jahres 2004 der trotz meines Widerspruchs abgebucht wurde. Der Posten wurde offensichtlich von einem rechtlich nicht zugelassenen Dialer, ohne mein Wissen und Wollen verursacht.)

Gruß Uwe


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Januar 2006)

uwe317 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beabsichtige gegen das Urteil nach § 321a Rüge einzulegen (Berufung ist nicht zugelassen).


Nur kurz:

Gehörsrüge zieht nicht - Gehör wurde ja wohl eingeräumt.

Hier hilft wohl nur die "Zulassungsberufung", also Berufung gegen die Nichtzulassung - Voraussetzung: Klärung wichtiger Rechtsfragen oder Herstellung der Rechtseinheit.

Das muss ein versierter Rechtsanwalt prüfen - ich rate zur umgehenden Konsultierung!

Vorsorgliches P.S.: Ich selbst stehe nicht zur Verfügung, bin aber am Fortgang interessiert.


----------



## uwe317 (6 Januar 2006)

@ Katzenhai
Der § 321a deckt auch Fälle offensichtlicher Unrichtigkeit ab (Vollkommer S. 931, Rn 9 § 321a).
Meine Argumentationskette: Widerspruch wegen Kosten durch illegalen Dialer. Klage wegen Kosten durch illegalen Dialer. Es gibt keinen Anspruch aus Gebühren durch einen illegalen Dialer. Der Dialer war per Geburt illegal. Er konnte daher auch nicht durch die Registrierung  legal werden (Es entstand höchstens ein Anschein der Legalität). Das Datum der Rücknahme und der Bestandskräftigkeit sind unerheblich, es ändert sich nichts an der schon vorhandenen Illegalitat. Auch wird der Dialer erst recht nicht erst durch diese Ereignisse von einer Legalität zur Illegalität befördert. 
Dies alles ist im Urteil des schriftlichen Verfahrens ignoriert. Selbst wenn man  die Registrierung als Kriterium nimmt, wäre das Argument einer verfrühten Klage unsinnig. Das würde bedeuten, der Beweis für die Berechtigung der Klage müsste vor der Klage erbracht werden. Wenn ich selber den Beweis geführt hätte (und nicht freundlicherweise die RegTP bzw die Bundesnetzagentur), wem gegenüber hätte ich vor der Klage den Beweis führen müssen?

Bitte um Kommentare zu meiner Meinung.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2006)

uwe317 schrieb:
			
		

> Urteil des Amtsgericht Bonn.  Aus den Entscheidungsgründen:
> 
> "... Die Registrierung der beanstandeten Mehrwertdiensterufnummer wurde erst am 19.03.2004 zurückgenommen. Im August 2005 wurde diese Rücknahme bestandskräftig.



Hmm - war das nicht so, dass eine widerrufene Registrierung rechtlich so zu bewerten/behandeln ist, als ob eine Registrierung nie erfolgt wäre ?



			
				Amtsgericht Bonn schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Anspruch stand ihm zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht zu."



Stand das da wirklich so??    Na ja, vielleicht besteht ein Anspruch auf korrektes Deutsch erst ab Richter am OLG (oder steht mir diese Kritik nicht zu?)  

GASTonline


----------



## Teleton (7 Januar 2006)

Hallo Uwe,
könntest Du bitte eine vollständige anonymisierte Kopie/Scan/Abschrift  der Entscheidung einstellen ? Erleichtert die Rechtsfindung


----------



## uwe317 (7 Januar 2006)

@ GastOnline
Ja , genau so.
@ Teleton
Vor dem von mir zitierten Text: Die Klage hat keine Aussicht auf Erfolg und ist als unbegründet zurückzuweisen. Die Kosten des Verfahrens trägt der Kläger.
Nach dem von mir zitierten Text: Der Kläger trägt auch die Kosten des Verfahrens nachdem der Rechtsstreit übereinstimmend für erledigt erklärt worden ist gemäß § 91a ZPO nach billigem Ermessen. Denn zum Zeitpunkt der Erledigung war die Klage nicht begründet. Die weiteren Nebenentscheidungen folgen aus § 91, 708 Nr. 11, 713 ZPO.

Unterschrift.

Anmerkung: Zeitpunkt der Erledigung war September 2005 als mir die Telekom den strittigen Betrag gutschrieb.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwe317 (18 Januar 2006)

Mit Datum vom 12.01.2006 schrieb mir das Amtsgericht Bonn:

"In dem Rechtsstreit xxichxx ./. Deutsche Telekom AG
Sehr geehrter Herr xxichxx,
es wird mitgeteilt, dass Ihr Schreiben vom 09.01.2006 heute an die Gegenseite zur Stellungnahme gesandt wurde.
Mit frundlichen Grüßen" 

Was kann ich daraus schließen?

Mein Schreiben vom 09.01.2006:

"Betrifft: Urteil vom 28.12.2005, xxichxx gegen Deutsche Telekom AG 

Hiermit erhebe ich Rüge gemäß § 321a ZPO gegen das Urteil und beantrage die Fortsetzung des Prozesses.

Begründung:

Die Begründung des Urteils geht davon aus, dass erst mit der Bestandskraft der Rücknahme der Registrierung des Dialers ein Recht auf Rückzahlung entsteht. Diese Begründung ignoriert dabei die von mir vorgetragenen Fakten und verkennt in prozessentscheidender Weise das Wesen und den Unterschied zwischen einem registrierten Dialer und einem legalen Dialer: 

1.	Der Dialer in meinem Fall war von Anfang an illegal. Er erfüllte rein technisch nicht die Vorschriften, um als legaler Dialer registriert werden zu können. Seine Registrierung wurde unter falschen Angaben, nämlich dass er den Vorschriften genüge, erschlichen. Diese Registrierung konnte aus einem illegalen Dialer keinen legalen Dialer machen. Es dürfen keine Gebührenansprüche  aus Einwahlen entstehen, die durch einen illegalen Dialer verursacht wurden. 

2.	Der Dialer war von Anfang an illegal. Genau dies wurde bei der Bestandskräftigkeit  der Rücknahme der Registrierung bestätigt (und nicht etwa, dass man den Dialer bis dahin als legal angesehen konnte). Die damalige RegTP hatte dies schon am 19.03.2004 offiziell bekanntgegeben. Der Dialer konnte daher auch nicht durch seine vorübergehende illegale Registrierung legal werden, es entstand höchstens ein Anschein der Legalität. Er war zu keinem Zeitpunkt legal. Deshalb schreibt die Bundesnetzagentur (früher RegTP) ja auch in ihrem Internetauftritt:
„Die Registrierung von Dialern bei der Bundesnetzagentur stellt kein Gütesiegel dar. Mit der Registrierung erhalten Sie als Verbraucher jedoch Informationen über die registrierten Dialer und wer sich dahinter verbirgt. Um Sie effektiv zu informieren, hat die Bundesnetzagentur eine Dialerdatenbank aufgebaut. Darin werden Informationen zu allen registrierten Dialern veröffentlicht.“ 
Mit dieser Aussage weist die Bundesnetzagentur klar und eindeutig darauf hin, dass ein registrierter Dialer nicht unbedingt legal sein muss. Die Registrierung soll den Verbraucher schützen und nicht als Vorwand für angebliche Legalität dienen. Wer also meint, dass ein registrierter Dialer legal sein müsse, tut dies auf eigenes wirtschaftliches Risiko. In diesem Fall ging die Telekom, die mit ca. 25% an den Einnahmen beteiligt ist, auf dieses Risiko ein. 

3.	Wenn festgestellt wird, dass ein Dialer illegal ist und deshalb die Rücknahme der Registrierung erfolgt, wirkt letztere als sofort zu vollziehender Verwaltungsakt auch immer in die Vergangenheit. Somit gilt der Dialer als niemals registriert und damit auch offiziell von Anfang an als illegal. Dies ist  logisch, da man annimmt, dass sich der Dialer nicht von selbst verändert. Die Telekom hatte also zu keiner Zeit das Recht, mir die durch den illegalen Dialer verursachten Gebühren in Rechnung zu stellen. Dass sie es dennoch tat und mir die Gebühren trotz Widerspruchs und ohne mir die Gelegenheit zu geben, die Illegalität des Dialers zu beweisen, von meinem Konto abbuchte, war illegal. 

4.	Das Datum der Rücknahme der Registrierung und das Datum der Bestandskräftigkeit der Rücknahme der Registrierung sind unerheblich, da sich nichts an der schon von Anfang an vorhandenen Illegalität des Dialers ändert. Schon gar nicht wird der Dialer erst hierdurch von der Legalität zur Illegalität befördert. Er war per se illegal. Auch ein Widerspruch gegen die Rücknahme der Registrierung kann aus einem illegalen Dialer keinen legalen Dialer machen. 

5.	Die Registrierung ist lediglich eine von vielen Bedingungen, die ein Dialer erfüllen muss, um als legaler Dialer in den Verkehr gebracht werden zu dürfen. Der Dialer in meinem Fall erfüllte lediglich eine Bedingung: Er war registriert. Nicht umsonst schreibt die Telekom in ihren Schriftsätzen stets nur von einem ordnungsgemäß registrierten Dialer und nicht von einem legalen Dialer.


Ferner gebe ich zu Bedenken:

Meine Klage richtete sich auf die Rückerstattung von Kosten, die durch einen rechtlich nicht zugelassenen (illegalen) Dialer verursacht wurden. Was wäre gewesen, wenn ich im Verlauf des Prozesses die Illegalität des Dialers bewiesen hätte, der Dialer aber immer noch registriert gewesen wäre? Hätte ich auch dann zu früh geklagt?
Dieses Beispiel zeigt, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen den Begriffen „registrierter Dialer“ und „legaler Dialer“ gibt.

Des weiteren verweise ich auf das BGH-Urteil vom 20. Oktober 2005 (Az. III ZR 37/05). Auch hier ging es um Kosten, die durch die ungewollte und illegale Einwahl eines Dialers verursacht wurden. Die Bezahlung erfolgte unter Vorbehalt und wurde per Klage zurückverlangt. Der BGH entsprach der Klage."

Gruß Uwe


----------

